# calling on all sewers!



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I have been away from charging for my craft. Most of what I do I give away... or it is for family. Yeah, I do special order placemats and all but, I have been asked to make a floor length gown for a Mardi Gras ball... very formal! The pattern is a vogue she picked out. I'm sure already it will need to be altered alot concidering her size but, mainly I was wondering if all you wonderful friends would please check out the pattern it is V8449 and see what you think I should be charging to make this. she has bought the fabric. Black Crepe. I would post the link for the pattern site but, I don't know how to do it... I'm so sorry... I know I am asking alot of you all but, I really need a place to start.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm... Couple of ways to figure what to charge... How many hours do you *think* it will take you? Add 15% more time than what you think it will take, & charge by the hour. What is your time worth? $20 per hour? Or you could look for similar dresses in retail, deduct the cost of the fabric, & charge the difference (plus a slight premium to account for better quality workmanship & customized fit). 

Disclaimer: I've never sewn clothing for pay, so these are only ways I might try to establish a price if I ever did. <grin>

-Joy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.voguepatterns.com/item/V8449.htm??tab=evening_bridal_includes_designer&page=3

I've got to laugh as this is the dress that I linked in General Chat as to what I think Michelle Obama should have worn, or something like it.

I think I'd charge at least $100 labor but it would be better to figure at least double the amount of hours you think it will take and charge per hour.
It appears to be only lined in the top, that will make the neckline smoother when you turn it. The fabric is on the bias, that will make it crawl like you won't believe when sewing it. You'll need to baste or pin just about every inch.
Pattern says, side couture zipper closing, that probably means hand back pick stitching so it won't show much.
Being on the bias the dress will need to hang a bit before hemming so the bias will hang out, so when you hem it, it will not get longer and shorter after hemming.

And Vogue patterns seem to have extra pieces and complications just to make you know it's a Vogue.

That's just off the top of my head.
Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! I could neither make nor wear a dress like that, but it's beautiful. Definitely don't underestimate your effort and time. I hope we get to see pics, too. I am so impressed by you all who make garments!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm with Angie...as soon as I read Vogue I thought, yep that means more trouble, lol. But that pattern doesn't look bad. She was right though, definitely pin or baste, it will crawl a lot, and the bias will "drop" and your hem will look terrible if you don't let it "rest" a while first...don't ask how I know! 

I've been told by many people that a good way to charge for any kind of craft work, if you don't or can't figure it out by the hour, is to charge 3-4 times the cost of the materials, depending on how complicated the project is. I've found that to be pretty fair, of course if she bought the materials and you don't know how much that is I guess that wouldn't work in this case. 

Being that it's such a simple pattern, I'd tend towards the lower end of cost, but it being crepe could be a booger, lol. I know...I'm no help whatsoever. Sorry, I haven't charged for my stuff either in a long while, but I'm hoping to start soon so will have the same dilemma. Good luck!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

My personal charges would start at $100. If there are significant alterations in size (more than 1 inch anywhere, alterations in the bust, waist, etc would count as DIFFERENT alterations) $25/alteration. There would be at least 3 fittings at different phases, and extreme care will have to be taken with the fabric choice. Hand picked zipper $20.
If handwork is required for the 'trim' straps, etc, that's extra too.

A custom made dress is NEVER cheaper than a storebought choice... never.

I will point out that if I take on the job, then I GUARANTEE the fit and satisfaction, which requires a lot on my part. The pattern rather distinctly says COUTURE methods, so we're not talking throwing together a little sundress here.

I also require that I be along/available for the fabric/materials shopping spree...
you can preempt a lot of trouble right there.

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And make sure you have a brand new needle (ball point and fine for this).
And if you can go with her to purchase the fabric.
And use good thread. (I would not touch Coats and Clark with this).

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> A custom made dress is NEVER cheaper than a storebought choice... never.


And they never _have_ been! 
Don't even _think_ about giving her a bargain! I'm not sure what to charge, but it's probably worth another 25%, at least, above whatever you're thinking "high" is.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee I had to reread the title...


 
...


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you so very much everyone.. I was pretty much right on with you all then... I also figured it would be a real pain being crepe and the whole crawl thing going on... I had thought right about $200. with the zipper deal plus like I said she is very short in the waist, very busty and not hour glass shaped at all bless her.... She pretty much is very large, large and large as her measurements... Not a dress I would pick for myself either... I already know she is going to want the back adjusted cause she said she doesn't want her rolls to show out the back ofthe dress.... 
Hummm the more I think of this the more I think she sure should have picked a differant pattern.... I will send pics if she goes for the price. I am really sure she thinks she is going to get it for nothing... NOT! I thank you all for the support and reassuring me that I was not going to be over charging...


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry no help on charging I only sew for self, family and close friends. But, I did want to say I love that dress patttern. It sure would be cute on a tiny little thing and looks like it would be fun to sew.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

PETSNEGGS said:


> she is very short in the waist, very busty and not hour glass shaped at all bless her.... She pretty much is very large, large and large as her measurements... she is going to want the back adjusted cause she said she doesn't want her rolls to show out the back ofthe dress....



Oh my! This sounds like a disaster in the making. This is definitely not the dress for someone short and heavy. Bless her heart I hope she can think this through and pick another pattern. 

I've sewn a couple of dresses from a pattern similar to that and I wouldn't touch it for less than $200 in that material. Good luck.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

So many think if they know someone who sews well they can get something made for a bargin. They don't realize to get something custom made they will have to pay custom prices.

I have sewn making slip covers. My boss' friend wanted two chairs covered. I did them then charged her 150.00 (which was a bargin) she made the remark. I could have went through (blank-my boss) and got them for that price. Well I'm sorry, I consider my self a professional sewer and I'm not going to kill myself for nothing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PETSNEGGS said:


> thank you so very much everyone.. I was pretty much right on with you all then... I also figured it would be a real pain being crepe and the whole crawl thing going on... I had thought right about $200. with the zipper deal plus like I said she is very short in the waist, very busty and not hour glass shaped at all bless her.... She pretty much is very large, large and large as her measurements... Not a dress I would pick for myself either... I already know she is going to want the back adjusted cause she said she doesn't want her rolls to show out the back ofthe dress....
> Hummm the more I think of this the more I think she sure should have picked a differant pattern.... I will send pics if she goes for the price. I am really sure she thinks she is going to get it for nothing... NOT! I thank you all for the support and reassuring me that I was not going to be over charging...


PETS - unless you want the headache and the money, badly - I'd not touch this with a 100ft pole. From your description of her, there is no way in creation that it will be what she is expecting, or look like her mind has it. (Unless you have a special fun-house mirror).

Good luck.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is there anywhere she could try on a similar design of dress to see how it looks on her.? 

How long do you have to make this should you decide to accept this Mission?

Angie


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

ErinP said:


> And they never _have_ been!
> Don't even _think_ about giving her a bargain! I'm not sure what to charge, but it's probably worth another 25%, at least, above whatever you're thinking "high" is.


Yeah, but you always get one who thinks it should be a bargain. My mom (professionally seamstress) had a woman who bought a bathing suit pattern and fabric and asked my mom to make her it. This woman was probably a size 24, and the pattern only went up to 18. My mom could work magic when it came to sewing. When she was finished the bathing suit looked fabulous. But the woman cranked that she was charged $50 bucks for it. Said, "I thought sewing it was cheaper than buying it!!" Well yeah, if your doing the sewing yourself!!

I haven't worked with crepe fabric before, but doens't it shift and stretch when working with it almost like silk?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

crepe is slithery, and creeps and will NOT stay put, THEN put it on the bias which will pull a bit there and there, and that's why it hugs the body and has a swing to it when cut right.

If using straight pins, about 1 an inch or 1/2 might be enough...

Angie


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, LOVE the pattern! Thanks for the link! I am in the process of getting DD to pick out the pattern for her Senior Prom dress. This pattern is a canidate! 

I've only made a handful of formal dresses over the years, but not professionally. I do alot of handbasting with difficult to manage fabrics.

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

You're all a bunch of brave souls! I'll stick to the easy stuff.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, Ladies the update is I will not be doing the dress... Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes I already have about 2 hours into it by doing her measurments and putting the pattern together and all but, she is not willing to pay that is for sure... I told her my price and she very quickly told me she expected to only pay about $50.00 at the most and really thought more like $25.00. My gosh some people are nuts... And she wanted it by the 3rd of Feb. 
Sew-classic it is a very pretty dress but, it really has tons involved in it. the zipper is on the side of the dress and NOT on a seam. It is hand cut and hand sewn in. the darting is nuts on it... If you have the time to do it I'm sure it would be beautiful when done. 
So now I will start on the baby room set for my new grandbaby... Yep, my Son and Daughter-in-law are expecting in Sept. So I am doing the curtains and the crib set, plus the Christening gown... It is always something and this I will enjoy tons doing!
thank You all so much and I really appreciate everyones help in this matter!!!!!!!!!!! You all are great.


----------

